# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Rwa kulszowa - błagam o pomoc!

## Maggie

Od 5 miesięcy choruję na rwę kulszową, przynajmniej tak zdiagnozowano moją chorobę na podstawie tomografu komputerowego i Roentgena i rezonansu. Leżałam w szpitalu na neurologii leczona głównie lekami przeciwbólowymi i kilkoma zabiegami rehabilitacyjnymi. Nic mi nie pomaga mam zrujnowany żołądek i silne mdłości. Do tej pory przyjęłam następujące leki:
-Ketonal w zastrzykach i tabletkach
-Dicloracio w zastrzykach
-Dicloduo w tabletkach
-Myolastan w tabletkach
-Depomedrol 2 serie po 3 zastrzyki
-Tramal w tabletkach
-Milgamma M w zastrzykach
Może przeczyta to ktoś kto cierpiał tak jak ja albo lekarz który byłby w stanie mi pomóc. Zaznaczam, że mieszkam w Lubinie w województwie dolnośląskim. Każda porada i zainteresowanie będzie dla mnie wielką pomocą. Czekam z niecierpliwością na jakąkolwiek odpowiedź, i jeszcze raz błągam o pomoc.
Podaję również swój numer telefonu komórkowego: 721164366.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam .ja tez na to cierpie pomimo ze mam 34 lata i dziecko niepelnosprawne ,jest mi ciezko z bolem wstac z lozka ,bralam takie same leki jak pani i nic, wiec sama nie mam  pojecia co robic , moze pani sie dowie  to prosze o kontakt podaje swoj nr. 504948153 pozdrawiam

----------

